# Bread machine recipes



## mamaMAMAma (Nov 20, 2001)

I finally got my bread machine out again, and was really excited about making whole wheat bread for DD and me. Well, the bread came out kind of hard, dry, and not too tasty. I used to love any kind of sweet breads or raisin breads, but I really don't have any good recipes for more wholesome breads. Any recipes you can share? I found a couple of bread recipes not designed for bread machines, can I somehow adapt those recipes to work with my machine?(i.e. I'm too lazy to knead,...)


----------



## LEmama (Nov 21, 2001)

I got a great book from my library with wholesome bread machine recipes, including wheat/gluten & dairy free, high protein and sweet bread recipes, etc. I'll try to post again once I've found the title.


----------



## MamaMae (Nov 26, 2001)

I'm bumping this thread because I was just about to post the same question! I swore I would *never* use a bread machine, well...here I am with an active toddler and eating my own words! I just received a breadmaker..but all the recipes in it are full of sugar and white flour. Uggh.

Does anyone out there use a breadmaker to make healthy yummy bread? I'd love it if you could share a recipe or two!
Thanks!


----------



## stella (Nov 25, 2001)

the book i use is
Favorite Bread Machine Recipes by Norman A. Garrett.
it isn't all whole grain recipes, but at least half are and use various kinds of grains and flours in them. so far all i have made from his book have been great. i made a corn,wheat& rye bread a couple of weeks ago for a dinner party and the guests finished the entire loaf!
book also has useful information about how to convert non-machine recipes.
hope this helps. if you can't find it, i could post some of my fave recipes from the book.

-stella


----------

